# Any Vets or Vet techs Here?



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I need and interview with a vet. Or some one who is tring to become a vet. 

There are 13 questions to answer.

If any one is interested It would help alot as I need it for my research paper that will allow me to grad. 

If any one is willing to help me out and answer a few questions pm and ill give you the questions or post on this thread. 

I can have multiple people answer these questions as it will help alot in writting my paper.

Thank you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I've PM'ed you a contact, Michael.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

thank you that person how ever is not very active on here. 

But to save time im listing the questions

Suggested Interview Questions I-Search Paper

The interview is an integral part of the I-Search paper. It allows the students to hear from someone who actually is involved in the career they are considering. 

Name of person interviewed 
Company/Job title 
Date of interview 
Telephone number of interviewee 

1.	How did you get started in this field, and what was your educational preparation and training? Where would you recommend a graduating senior go for education/training? Why?

2.	What courses beyond high school are most helpful in preparing for this kind of work?

3.	What is the beginning salary range for this and other related fields?

4.	How many hours do you work per week? What is a typical work schedule? Typical duties?

5.	What are the medical or insurance benefits? Paid holidays?

6.	Please describe the working environment. How important is working with others in performing day-to-day tasks?

7.	How is technology specifically used in this field?

8.	What are the opportunities for advancement (salary and promotions)?

9.	What are the most important personal characteristics a person should possess in order to be successful in this field?

10.	Other than salary, what is the main satisfaction and fulfillment you find in your career? Do you have any regrets about choosing this career?

11.	What are the future growth prospects in this field? Will there be positions available in five years?

12.	If you had to choose again, would you enter the same field? Why? If not, why not? What would you choose instead? Why?

13.	If you had you knew some one interested in a career in this field would you incourage them to pursue it? Why or why not?


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you terry but she said no she is much to busy to answer my questions. 

Is any one else a vet or vet tech? 

Please I need an enterview badly.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Michael,

I've asked another vet that I know on another list. If she isn't able, then I've got another one or two that are vet techs that we can try.

Terry


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Michael, if you dont mind, i'd like to know what they answer to those questions, something i've thought about doing too, and i would like to know what a vet/tech would say. Thanks!
lots of why's and why nots in there, huh? LOL!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Lol If i get some one to answer my questions I would be more than willing to tell you.

And yes I know lol, very boring.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

I MIGHT know someone, but she is a vet, and more then likely will be too busy. I can answer ONE question for you, because i asked her myself, so it's kind of like you asking! Although, going to vet school is VERY expensive, ans she is actually the sister of a very A list celebrity, so i suspect the sis paid her way through vet school.
so, numer 12, would you eneter the same field again, why or why not? She said she didnt realize how many animals she would be putting down, and it's not even that they are sick sometimes, a lot of times not even that the pet owner doesnt have the money for whatever needs to be done, but that the pet owner "just cant be bothered," with it. People on one hand are more attached to animals as pets then ever before, but on the other hand, if there is anything extra they need to do for the pet, money, time, etc, then putting to sleep is a popular option in removing them from that "burden." So, you being the vet, have to do what the client wants, so you will be putting down a lot, i mean a lot, of animals that dont need to be put down.
let me know when you get the rest of the answers, if you dont i'll ask her. I want to know the answers anyways...


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Michael,

I know someone here in Fallbrook who works at a vet's office, but I don't know if she is a tech. She has worked there for years and years and I know she works both the desk and the back. I will try to find out. She might be able to answer many of your questions. Could you interview her by phone? Or does it have to be face to face?

Margaret


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

xxmoxiexx said:


> I MIGHT know someone, but she is a vet, and more then likely will be too busy. I can answer ONE question for you, because i asked her myself, so it's kind of like you asking! Although, going to vet school is VERY expensive, ans she is actually the sister of a very A list celebrity, so i suspect the sis paid her way through vet school.
> so, numer 12, would you eneter the same field again, why or why not? She said she didnt realize how many animals she would be putting down, and it's not even that they are sick sometimes, a lot of times not even that the pet owner doesnt have the money for whatever needs to be done, but that the pet owner "just cant be bothered," with it. People on one hand are more attached to animals as pets then ever before, but on the other hand, if there is anything extra they need to do for the pet, money, time, etc, then putting to sleep is a popular option in removing them from that "burden." So, you being the vet, have to do what the client wants, so you will be putting down a lot, i mean a lot, of animals that dont need to be put down.
> let me know when you get the rest of the answers, if you dont i'll ask her. I want to know the answers anyways...


Moxie,
Just because someone want a pet put down, doesn't mean the vet has to do it. If the animal is healthy or can live a normal life with drugs for example, many of the vets I know will ask the pet owner to sign the pet over to them and they place it rather than put it down. If the owner is adamant about euthanasia the suggestion is made to take it to a shelter or see another vet.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The vet I asked is going to answer the questions for Michael. She isn't a member here so will be e-mailing the info to me, and I will get it to Michael. She is a vet in CT.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> The vet I asked is going to answer the questions for Michael. She isn't a member here so will be e-mailing the info to me, and I will get it to Michael. She is a vet in CT.
> 
> Terry


Terry,

Thanks for letting me know. OK, Michael, looks like you have a green light with Terry.

Margaret


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

xxmoxiexx said:


> I MIGHT know someone, but she is a vet, and more then likely will be too busy. I can answer ONE question for you, because i asked her myself, so it's kind of like you asking! Although, going to vet school is VERY expensive, ans she is actually the sister of a very A list celebrity, so i suspect the sis paid her way through vet school.
> so, numer 12, would you eneter the same field again, why or why not? She said she didnt realize how many animals she would be putting down, and it's not even that they are sick sometimes, a lot of times not even that the pet owner doesnt have the money for whatever needs to be done, but that the pet owner "just cant be bothered," with it. People on one hand are more attached to animals as pets then ever before, but on the other hand, if there is anything extra they need to do for the pet, money, time, etc, then putting to sleep is a popular option in removing them from that "burden." So, you being the vet, have to do what the client wants, so you will be putting down a lot, i mean a lot, of animals that dont need to be put down.
> let me know when you get the rest of the answers, if you dont i'll ask her. I want to know the answers anyways...



They don't have to put them down. Actuallt my vet refused to put healthy animals down. They are allowed to do that.

Reti


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you all for your help and terry asspecially. Thank you so much im looking through my emails right now.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

So glad you were able to get the contact info from Terry, Michael!
Best of luck with your interview....looking forward to your graduation as well as having our own Forum Vet in the future!
You can do anything and be anything you want!

RE: Vets putting animals down per client request....
I had a situation where a German Shepherd named Jake who belonged to a neighbor got hurt (suspiciously in my opinion). I had to take it to the Animal Hospital because the neighbor 'didn't have time' and the poor dog was in pain and limping. They determined that Jake had a shattered hip and needed surgery. When I called the neighbor from the hospital, he said no way to the surgery and to have Jake put down. I asked the Vet if I could have Jake and would pay for the surgery. He told me it was up to the owner to sign him over to me. The neighbor refused and demanded he be put down. Jake was put down that afternoon at 2 years old. I stayed with him during the procedure and left the hospital hysterical. I'll never forget that. I still have his pic on my fridge. I didn't know about Rainbow Bridge back then, but now glad to know that I'll see him and he'll be with me someday.

I guess it depends on the Vet. Some would just assume the animal not live their possible last days at an overcrowded shelter and get sick or be put down when their 'time is up'.


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

hey christin...

About Jake..that is really screwed up. That makes me feel so sick.
What was your neighbours reason not to sign him over to you?
What was your relationship to your neighbour after that?

I can't believe there isn't some type of animal license and test people should have to get before they can get a pet..not that it would stop every case of cruelty, but it would at least help a little, and educate a little more.
People should have to get a license before they can have children too.

Your neighbour should have been charged with animal cruelty...or murder..

This world is really really wrong.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Christin, I'm sorry that you had to experience that episode with Jake. I hope his owner never, ever, gets another "pet". At least Jake had a loving person with him at the end. The neighbor behind us has a German Shepherd and I adore him. His owners do too and it shows in the care they give him. Shepherds have such beautiful faces but are prone to hip displacements from what I understand.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> So glad you were able to get the contact info from Terry, Michael!
> Best of luck with your interview....looking forward to your graduation as well as having our own Forum Vet in the future!
> You can do anything and be anything you want!
> 
> ...


Christin...That is a gut wrenching story. I am thankful I know such compassionate vets.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

well, i am sure they can refuse, but i assume when you are starting out and working for someone else's private pratice, or a hospital, you cant say no, or am i wrong there?
I've never heard of a vet refusing that though, only wants adamently FOR PTS!
What is Rainbow bridge? I've heard it mentioned before, and am lost!
Are you in college Stach?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Moxie, check this out.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_Bridge_(pets)


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

xxmoxiexx said:


> well, i am sure they can refuse, but i assume when you are starting out and working for someone else's private pratice, or a hospital, you cant say no, or am i wrong there?
> I've never heard of a vet refusing that though, only wants adamently FOR PTS!
> What is Rainbow bridge? I've heard it mentioned before, and am lost!
> Are you in college Stach?



Well, my vet is a good guy and even though he only worked in the office he still refused to PTS any animals who had a good chance of survival and wasn't suffering.
I ended up with some of those animals as he couldn't keep them in the clinic. So, yeah, they can refuse to PTS a healthy animal or one that can recover easily for whatever it is ailing.

Reti


----------

